# How to Create FreeBSD 7 DVD From CDs



## topgear (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok. I'am going to start this tutorial from scratch. 
I'll present this tute as a workshop in front of you
so that you don't have to suffer in confusions.

Here I go :

1. login as root. Create a folder under root and name
it freebsd (eg./freebsd). create a folder under freebsd
and name it mnt (eg./freebsd/mnt)

2. Copy all 4 bsd disc images from digit dvd
(or download from *www.freebsd.org) to /freebsd folder.

3. open terminal window & type
cd /freebsd & press enter.

4. Now type 
mount -o loop -t iso9660 7.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso /freebsd/mnt
& press enter.

5. Now go to the /freebsd/mnt folder & copy paste the
cdrom.inf file on desktop.

6. in terminal window type :
tar -C /freebsd/mnt -cf - . | tar -xf -
& press enter.

7. Then issue this command :
umount /freebsd/mnt
& press enter.

8. Now on the terminal repeat this step
for all remaining three images. eg.

[root@localhost freebsd]# mount -o loop -t iso9660 7.0-RELEASE-i386-disc2.iso /freebsd/mnt
[root@localhost freebsd]# tar -C /freebsd/mnt -cf - . | tar -xf -
[root@localhost freebsd]# umount /freebsd/mnt

[root@localhost freebsd]# mount -o loop -t iso9660 7.0-RELEASE-i386-disc3.iso /freebsd/mnt
[root@localhost freebsd]# tar -C /freebsd/mnt -cf - . | tar -xf -
[root@localhost freebsd]# umount /freebsd/mnt

[root@localhost freebsd]# mount -o loop -t iso9660 7.0-RELEASE-i386-docs.iso /freebsd/mnt
[root@localhost freebsd]# tar -C /freebsd/mnt -cf - . | tar -xf -
[root@localhost freebsd]# umount /freebsd/mnt

9. Now go to the /freebsd folder and delete
the mnt & rr_moved folder. Also delete the four iso images.

10. Now copy the cdrom.inf file from desktop
& paste it into the /freebsd folder.

11. In terminal window type :
cd /freebsd/packages
& press enter.

12. Type in : for eg:
[root@localhost packages]# sed -ie 's/|2/|1/g' INDEX
[root@localhost packages]# sed -ie 's/|3/|1/g' INDEX

13. Go to /freebsd/packages folder & delet a file called INDEXe

14. On the terminal issue this command to get a bootable dvd iso image of freebsd:
mkisofs -V FreeBSD-7-dvd -J -R -b boot/cdboot -no-emul-boot -o /FreeBSD-7.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd.iso /freebsd

This will create FreeBSD-7.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd.iso under /.

15. *Issue this command to burn the created iso file :*
growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cdrw=/FreeBSD-7.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd.iso

or Burn this with your your desired burning app like k3b, brasero etc


Source : *topgeartopspeed.wordpress.com/category/tips-tricks/create-freebsd-7-dvd-from-cds/

Note : You need a linux box to create this dvd. I've used fc8.
Also login as root to avoid stay hassle free


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2008)

What's up guys ?
Haven't any one got this month digit dvd or freebsd 7 ?
If anyone got frbsd 7 cd images and want to make a dvd - just try this method and let me know.


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

Excellent tut,

I directly downloaded the DVD torrent,

Is the procedure similar for PCBSD DVDs?




PS - What is the size of the final FreeBSD 7 DVD ISO?


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2008)

can't tell you as I never used pcbsd or got pcbsd - I'am on dial up & only get distros with mags.

The size is 1789 MB as I can remember  -- I will check it later when i'll be @ home.

Also tell me the size of your downloaded dvd image via torrent.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2008)

My freebsd 7 dvd  iso image size :
1,876,240,384 bytes


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2008)

On waht file U have double clicked ? I haven't tell to double click on any file.
Can you elaborate more?
Also what linux distro you're using ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2008)

@ ax3
If you've created the iso file successfully ( and getting problem while double clicking it ) then to burn the dvd follow the 15 No. point.
Updated it today


----------



## Renny (Apr 21, 2008)

The size of the downloaded torrent is only 1.5GB.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2008)

Mine is 1.74 GB & it's working properly.


----------

